# feeders at our farm



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanted to orgainze some of our hay and grain feeders that we use into one thread.  

here is the creep feed area: 














a grain feeder design that works well:





grain feeder in the back and a mineral feeder that we really like




grain feeder





more of the creep feeder





our inside hay/grain feeders that also make a wall

















the boards are to make pens if we need them and also to divide up the feeders so one doe can't take over the entire feeder. 





We have a couple of these store bought feeders, they work okay for smaller pens. Hold one small slab and have a grain tray.; 






Outside hay feeders 









New hay feeder we are working on. So far I really like it


----------



## CTChick (Nov 4, 2012)

Thank you for these pictures - for folks like me who are new to goats, this type of information is invaluable!  New people NEED to see pictures!!!  Especially those of us who started out as "city folks!"


----------



## ksj0225 (Nov 4, 2012)

OH haven't seen your new hay feeder made from the barrel!!!  We made a creep feeder using your design, will have to go back and redesign it as I have a boer doe that even when 5 months pregnant will JUMP the thing, and mine looks taller than yours!!! LOL  Where there is a will there is a way!!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 4, 2012)

ksj0225 said:
			
		

> OH haven't seen your new hay feeder made from the barrel!!!  We made a creep feeder using your design, will have to go back and redesign it as I have a boer doe that even when 5 months pregnant will JUMP the thing, and mine looks taller than yours!!! LOL  Where there is a will there is a way!!!


If I were to do them over, I would make ours taller.  Not because ours are jumping them, but because some of the does reach over the top and pull the hay out, instead of through the holes. 
they are lower looking in those photos, because we need to clean our barn out.  But they are still a little too low in my opinion.  when our barn is clean they are an okay hieght. 

WE need to work on a way to get the 4x4 wir to stay in the barrel better.  Haven't quite figured that designe dout yet.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Nov 5, 2012)




----------



## Catahoula (Nov 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> ksj0225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean the hole is cut too low? What if you put some sort or platform underneath and raise the whole barrel? Can you drill small holes in the barrel and use bailing wires to secure the 4x4 wire (?) ?  I also have one of those store bought 2 in 1 classic feeder with a tray. They are ok...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 5, 2012)

Catahoula said:
			
		

> 20kidsonhill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, didn't mean to be confusing, we were referring to the big wooden feeders, that have a hay rack in the back and grain pan in the front.  Barrel can be adjusted any hieght since it is hanging on chains.


----------



## PendergrassRanch (Nov 5, 2012)

I love all these ideas!  I am a hardcore DIYer so I try to spend as little as possible on things like this. Thanks for posting the photos


----------



## Catahoula (Nov 5, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Catahoula said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 5, 2012)

you can purchase the plans for the big feeder, plus  a couple other designs through Premier 1.  
Farmers Livestock Exchange

they also have a lot of helpful information about building fencing, I love their catalog.


----------



## Southern by choice (Nov 6, 2012)

I really like the barrell feeder. I just wonder if my chickens will like it too much.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 6, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I really like the barrell feeder. I just wonder if my chickens will like it too much.


It does look like it would be very comfy for a chicken.  We don't have any poultry on our farm.


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 6, 2012)

I really (really) needed to see these pictures!
I am in the process of trying to figure out how I'm gonna build creep pens and feeders and this post has helped me tremendously.
Thank you for posting!


----------



## EllieMay (Nov 10, 2012)

I bought a barrel at the flea mkt today and I'll be making your barrel hay feeder.
The lady who sold me the barrel says she has more, so if I like this one, I'm buyng more.


----------



## GoatCrazyLady (Nov 10, 2012)

Wonderful ideas. Love them!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 11, 2012)

*the barrel idea* is not quite complete, you can tell the wire isn't sitting in it real well.  We need to come up with a better way to put it in there.  Husband thought he could just set it in the barrell. LOL.  Took them 10 minutes to pull the wire out of place.  Haven't finished that project yet. 
working on rabbit hutches today. 


*You can go to Premier 1* and get some feeder plans(blue prints) for a very small charge similar to our big hay/grain feeder.  I really want to try making the double one that they have on there.


----------



## CocoNUT (Nov 11, 2012)

Southern by choice said:
			
		

> I really like the barrell feeder. I just wonder if my chickens will like it too much.


My chickens used our corner hay holder for their nestbox...then used the rim to perch on...those stinkers! I like the barrel idea too - I'm sure between the dog and the goats...SOMEONE will knock it over or jump on top of it and mess it all up though! (Stinkers!) Heck...Gus would probably sit right next to it and CHEW the opening area! 

I love your feeders though! Really cool set up.


----------



## Verndawg (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes thank you so much for the pictures!!!  I only have three goats, but they make such a mess with their hay.


----------



## EllieMay (Dec 2, 2012)

We finally made the hay feeder today.
We have large round bales that they can eat from, but the bales are wound too tight (John Deer hay baler), so we have to chop it up for them.
I'm very pleased with this feeder!
It cost me $10 for the barrel at the flea market and we cut a piece of cattle panel for the insert.
We screwed in some u-bolts (I think that's what they're called) on the top and bottom of the panel to hold it in place.
Works like a charm!!
I'm gonna make a few more!!  

Here's a pic of one of my sheep feasting from her new homemade hay feeder.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 5, 2012)

Very nice Elliemay,  We still haven't secured our wire, I need to get some U-bolts, I was thinking that would be the easiest way. I think husband was thinking of fashioning a little wooden block with a notch out of it for the wire, and just bolting it on. Not sure if using the block would be a lot cheaper than just using the u-bolt.  

I want to make more as well. Just too many things to do and not enough hours in the day for my husaband and I in the evenings and weekends. Weekdays, I spend tending to children, housework and light farm chores, like daily feeding.

This weekend we are cleaning out our barn, that is going to be a heck of a lot of work.


----------

